# Want to show off my grow!!



## Growdude (Sep 15, 2011)

Hard to believe Im still growin and smokin this white widow 5 years now, its all I smoke. :bong2:   

I grew this Ebb and flow, never once changed my rez even when I went into flower just upped the PK.

2x5 closet. 2, 400 watt HPS and a 400 MH for side lighting.
Only ventilation was a box fan hung up top blowing out and a cir fan down low blowing in.
Manualy open and close closet doors each morning and night.

12 weeks total time growing from clone.

Other than not changing the rez it was the same as any of my grows.

Enough blah bla bla,  Bud pics!!


----------



## pcduck (Sep 15, 2011)

Nice buds GD


----------



## Locked (Sep 15, 2011)

Looks yummy bro.....I can't believe I hve yet to grow or smoke WW or NL....gonna hve to do something about that soon.:hubba:


----------



## bho_expertz (Sep 15, 2011)

Very nice indeed. I have checked some old things from yours and i most say it is quite impressive.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Sep 15, 2011)

Real nice, GDude!  I tried WW early in my criminal growing career and ended up over-nuting them  I'm curious who's WW you've been growing so long?


----------



## Growdude (Sep 15, 2011)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> Real nice, GDude!  I tried WW early in my criminal growing career and ended up over-nuting them  I'm curious who's WW you've been growing so long?


 
Thxs man, Dutch Passion


----------



## maineharvest (Sep 18, 2011)

Very nice Growdude!  I will never forget your first monster WW grow, those had some of the biggest colas Ive ever seen.


----------



## PuffinNugs (Sep 18, 2011)

i could smoke nugs like that for 5 years, no problem


----------



## Growdude (Sep 19, 2011)

Thanks everyone


----------



## Irish (Sep 20, 2011)

i remember the monster ww buds too smoke king.  08 buds were banging. i started growing widows after seeing yours way back, and still have my mom from then too. such a great smoke she is...very nice grow...peace...


----------



## Lemon Jack (Sep 22, 2011)

Widow was my first legit strain I grew. After one bagseed grow. Dank smoke for sure. 

And also the first time I ever smoked I was told by the shady guy I bought it from that it was White Widow.  Who knows.

Still dank smoke.:icon_smile:


----------



## the chef (Sep 22, 2011)

Sweet!


----------



## oregonduck76 (Dec 5, 2011)

very nice GD!


----------

